# Baldurs Gate II - Imoen



## Julies (7. August 2008)

Hallo!
Ich spiele jetzt mal seit Urzeiten wieder BG2 und wollte fragen, ob irgendwer von euch weiß, wo es eine übersichtliche Lösung gibt, wie man am schnellsten Imoen befreit.

Hab das Spiel schon mal gespielt und mein Hauptziel war es, Imoen zu befreien, damit sie noch ne Menge EPs sammelt (den Nebenaufgaben will ich mich danach widmen). Nur leider weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr, wie man das auf direktem Wege macht.


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2008)

Julies am 07.08.2008 09:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ich spiele jetzt mal seit Urzeiten wieder BG2 und wollte fragen, ob irgendwer von euch weiß, wo es eine übersichtliche Lösung gibt, wie man am schnellsten Imoen befreit.
> 
> Hab das Spiel schon mal gespielt und mein Hauptziel war es, Imoen zu befreien, damit sie noch ne Menge EPs sammelt (den Nebenaufgaben will ich mich danach widmen). Nur leider weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr, wie man das auf direktem Wege macht.



hab ich was verpaßt? imoen ist doch direkt die erste, die bei dir ist - sie ist dich diejenge, die dich direkt am anfang überhaupt erst aus dem käfig im "labor" befreit....   :-o 

oder meinst du jeheira? das schnellstmögliche ist, wenn du direkt in den raum "mitte oben" gehst, also von deinem käfig eher nach oben, wo auch ein golem steht. da findest du ein paar waffen usw. und auch den schlüssel für jeheiras käfig. und minsk befreist du, indem du ihn provozierst, dann zerstört er vor wut den käfig.


----------



## Julies (7. August 2008)

Herbboy am 07.08.2008 10:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Julies am 07.08.2008 09:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee, das hab ich nicht gemeint ^^
Imoen wird ja, sobald man draußen ist entführt. Und dann gilt es, sie zurück zu holen... das meinte ich. Und da weiß ich nicht mehr weiter... würde sie nämlich gern auf direktem Wege wieder zurückholen...


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2008)

Julies am 07.08.2008 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, das hab ich nicht gemeint ^^
> Imoen wird ja, sobald man draußen ist entführt. Und dann gilt es, sie zurück zu holen... das meinte ich. Und da weiß ich nicht mehr weiter... würde sie nämlich gern auf direktem Wege wieder zurückholen...


 ich glaub da kommt ein junge, der dir ein angebot seines "herren" unterbreitet - is halt teuer... im laufe des spieles wird es preiswerter, aber ich weiß nicht, ob du den zeitpunkt irgendwie beeinflussen kannst. es kann sein, dass das an anfang/ende eines ebstimtmes aktes geudnen ist, und wenn du nun absichtlich einen akt sehr sehr früh erreichen willst, dann wird es natürlich schwieriger, da du viel an experience erstmal liegengelassen hast.


----------



## Julies (7. August 2008)

ja, an den Jungen kann ich mich noch dunkel erinnern. 
ist halt echt so, dass ich fast gar nichts mehr weiß, trotzdem gerne gleich an die Imoen-Sache rangehen würde.
Wie gesagt, hab es schon mal so gespielt, dass ich alles andere erst danach gemacht hab, nachdem ich Imoen geholt hab, hat damals ganz gut geklappt. 
Hab schon nach einer Lösung geoogelt, find aber nur Komplettlösungen für das komplette Spiel...


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2008)

Julies am 07.08.2008 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, an den Jungen kann ich mich noch dunkel erinnern.
> ist halt echt so, dass ich fast gar nichts mehr weiß, trotzdem gerne gleich an die Imoen-Sache rangehen würde.
> Wie gesagt, hab es schon mal so gespielt, dass ich alles andere erst danach gemacht hab, nachdem ich Imoen geholt hab, hat damals ganz gut geklappt.
> Hab schon nach einer Lösung geoogelt, find aber nur Komplettlösungen für das komplette Spiel...




also, ALLES vorher weglassen geht nicht, denn du brauchst entweder viel gold oder musst diesen rat überzeugen, was ja auch quests voraussetzt. 

mehr weiß ich auch nicht, hab es zwar schon mehrfach angespielt, aber sehr oft wieder aufgehört, nur 2 mal durch, und da hab ich nicht drauf abgezielt, sie schnell zu finden, nicht zuletzt, weil sie ja als rel. schwacher charakter gilt.


----------



## warthog2k (7. August 2008)

Herbboy am 07.08.2008 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> also, ALLES vorher weglassen geht nicht, denn du brauchst entweder viel gold oder musst diesen rat überzeugen, was ja auch quests voraussetzt.
> 
> mehr weiß ich auch nicht, hab es zwar schon mehrfach angespielt, aber sehr oft wieder aufgehört, nur 2 mal durch, und da hab ich nicht drauf abgezielt, sie schnell zu finden, nicht zuletzt, weil sie ja als rel. schwacher charakter gilt.


Imoen kannst du erst dann befreien, wenn du Gaelan Bayle die 20.000 Goldstücke geben kannst (der senkt dann den Preis). Aber bis du die zusammen hast, dauert es einige Zeit. Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kommst du nach der Zahlung auf das Schiff und kannst nicht mehr die Nebenaufgaben in Atkatla und Umgebung machen.

Also vorher wirst du einige Nebenaufgaben ohne sie lösen müssen.


----------



## Julies (7. August 2008)

warthog2k am 07.08.2008 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 07.08.2008 15:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weiß jemand, wo man diesen Gaelan Bayle nochmal findet?
Ja, ein paar Quests werde ich vorher lösen müssen, aber ich würde sie eben gerne möglichst schnell zurückholen, damit sie dann nicht so hinterher hinkt mit Erfahrungspunkten


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2008)

Julies am 07.08.2008 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> warthog2k am 07.08.2008 15:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




der junge führt dich hin, is aber glaub ich ein haus in den slms nahe der kupferkrone, ich glaub eher links oben davon. weiß aber nicht, ob du durch die tür kommst, wenn der junge noch nicht da war.


----------



## Bonez (7. August 2008)

der trigger für das Senken des Preises liegt übrigens bei 15.000 Goldmünzen. Danach musst du dich für ne Seite entscheiden und halt entweder Gaelan Bayle (oder wie er sich sonst schreibt) oder Boghi bezahlen. Dann gibt es 3-4 Quests zu lösen und ab aufs Schiff zur Befreiung von Imeon. 

Die 15.000 GM kriegst du mit den Quests in Baldrus Tor relativ schnell zusammen. Ich empfehle zuerst die Sklavenbefreiung in der Kupferkrone zu machen. Und danach halt Quests wie die lustig bist. Anbieten tun sich die Quests im Dockviertel (Diebesgilde, Harfnerprobleme, Jaheira verflucht) und im Tempelviertel (Die beiden Quests wo es um die Beschaffung der Kunstgegenstände geht). Und immer schön alles einsacken und verkaufen


----------



## Julies (7. August 2008)

Bonez am 07.08.2008 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> der trigger für das Senken des Preises liegt übrigens bei 15.000 Goldmünzen. Danach musst du dich für ne Seite entscheiden und halt entweder Gaelan Bayle (oder wie er sich sonst schreibt) oder Boghi bezahlen. Dann gibt es 3-4 Quests zu lösen und ab aufs Schiff zur Befreiung von Imeon.
> 
> Die 15.000 GM kriegst du mit den Quests in Baldrus Tor relativ schnell zusammen. Ich empfehle zuerst die Sklavenbefreiung in der Kupferkrone zu machen. Und danach halt Quests wie die lustig bist. Anbieten tun sich die Quests im Dockviertel (Diebesgilde, Harfnerprobleme, Jaheira verflucht) und im Tempelviertel (Die beiden Quests wo es um die Beschaffung der Kunstgegenstände geht). Und immer schön alles einsacken und verkaufen



okay, danke für alle eure antworten!! dann werde ich mal mein Glück versuchen


----------



## Solon25 (8. August 2008)

Herbboy am 07.08.2008 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> is aber glaub ich ein haus in den slms nahe der kupferkrone, ich glaub eher links oben davon. weiß aber nicht, ob du durch die tür kommst, wenn der junge noch nicht da war.


Nein, eher rechts steht sein Haus  Sobald man ein paar Schritte gegangen ist, spricht er die Gruppe von sich aus an


----------



## Julies (10. August 2008)

Passt nicht ganz zum Thema, aber hab ne Frage zum Thema Eisengolems.
Bin gerade in der Burg von Nalia, die von Trollen besetzt wird und bin im Golemraum.
Wie vernichte ich den Eisengolem? Außer Minsk richtet bei mir niemand schaden an, auch mit +1 Waffen nicht.... sogar Durchbohrungspfeile nützen nichts.


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2008)

Julies am 10.08.2008 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Passt nicht ganz zum Thema, aber hab ne Frage zum Thema Eisengolems.
> Bin gerade in der Burg von Nalia, die von Trollen besetzt wird und bin im Golemraum.
> Wie vernichte ich den Eisengolem? Außer Minsk richtet bei mir niemand schaden an, auch mit +1 Waffen nicht.... sogar Durchbohrungspfeile nützen nichts.



du brauchst glaub ich STUMPFE waffen für golems. schau mal, welche waffe minsk hat.

ich kann mich noch dran einnern, dass ich damals das golem-zimmer ausgelassen hatte, da diebstahl nicht klappte und ich keinerlei anti-golem-waffen hatte...


----------



## ziegenbock (10. August 2008)

Julies am 10.08.2008 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Passt nicht ganz zum Thema, aber hab ne Frage zum Thema Eisengolems.
> Bin gerade in der Burg von Nalia, die von Trollen besetzt wird und bin im Golemraum.
> Wie vernichte ich den Eisengolem? Außer Minsk richtet bei mir niemand schaden an, auch mit +1 Waffen nicht.... sogar Durchbohrungspfeile nützen nichts.



war der eisengolem nicht der, der nicht durch die tür passte? wenn ja, dann gehe zur truhe, nimm die sachen und dann mit einem geschwindigkeitstrank raus.


----------



## LordAragorn (10. August 2008)

ziegenbock am 10.08.2008 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Julies am 10.08.2008 11:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war glaub ich der Adamantitgolem, der nicht durch die Tür passte....  wenn es darum geht den zu töten, dann empfiehlt es sich, ihn in der Tür "aufzuhalten" und entweder (lame) den Stab der Todeswolke zu benutzen oder den eigenen Magiern die Todeswolke zu lernen und ihn damit zu bombardieren... Halten die Dinger nicht allzu lang aus...

Was die Quests in Atkatla angeht, wenn man Imoen befreit hat:
Es geht wohl sehr schnell, sie zu befreien, also das ganze Zeug auf der Insel durchzuziehen... ist nur entsprechend schwer, weil die Illithiden in der Underdark etc. doch ziemlich knackig sind... Aber wenn man dann nochmal "zurück in die Stadt" kann "um seine Angelegenheiten zu erledigen", bevor es nach Suldanessallar (?) geht, kann man die ganzen Nebenquests noch erledigen...


----------



## Bonez (10. August 2008)

Eisengolems sind immun gegen Waffen bis einschließlich +2. Um nen Eisen- oder Adamitgolem zu plätten brauchst du +3 oder besser als Waffe. Linllarcor (das sprechende Schwert aus der Kanalisation z.B.) macht +3 Schaden.


----------



## Julies (12. August 2008)

Danke für alle eure Antworten *freu*!!!
Dann werd ich ihn fürs erste in Ruhe lassen und später nochmal zurückkommen. sind eben doch ein paar nette EP's ^^


----------



## Julies (17. August 2008)

ich hab mal wieder 2 fragen und bräuchte hilfe ^^

1. wisst ihr, wo man den Insektenzauber (den Jaheira beherrscht) kaufen kann oder evtl. den Code für die Cheateingabe? 
bräuchte ihn, damit aerie den auch lernen kann, find ihn aber bei keinem händler...

2. gibt es eigentlich irgendeine möglichkeit, die portraits der gruppenmitglieder zu ändern? ... hab mir jetzt ein paar ganz schöne runtergeladen und würde gerne andere bilder benutzen...


----------



## Bonez (17. August 2008)

1.) Ist afaik ein reiner Priester/Druidenzauber. Aerie als Magierin kann den also net lernen.

edit: mit dem shadoekeeper kannste ihr evtl. den spruch ercheaten (wenn du cheaten magst  )

2.) Ja mit dem Shadowkeeper. Benutzung auf eigene Gefahr von Savegames verlusten 
http://www.mud-master.com/shadowkeeper/Home.html#Using


----------



## Julies (18. August 2008)

Bonez am 17.08.2008 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.) Ist afaik ein reiner Priester/Druidenzauber. Aerie als Magierin kann den also net lernen.
> 
> edit: mit dem shadoekeeper kannste ihr evtl. den spruch ercheaten (wenn du cheaten magst  )
> 
> ...



achso okay, danke  

Gut, ich hab den shadowkeeper heruntergeladen. wie funktioniert das nun mit den portraitbildern? gibt es da irgendwo eine anleitung?


----------



## Bonez (18. August 2008)

1.) Neue Potraits in deinem BG2 Verzeichnis im entsprechenden Ordner speichern.

Beispiel: "C:\Baldur2\portraits"

2.) Shadowkeeper.exe öffnen

3.) File -> Open saved Game -> Deinen Spielstand öffnen (vorher Sicherungskopie anlegen)

4.) Links siehste den Char. Mit dem Regler unter dem Charbild kannste zwischen den einzelnen Partymitgliedern durchblättern.

5.) Darunter dann "Change poträt" auswählen. 

6.) Neues Poträt suchen (Nachdem namen der Bildatei suchen)

7.) Auswählen & OK

8.) File -> Save

9.) Spielen und ausprobieren.

Viel Spaß!

Modifikationen an deinen Savegames führst du auf dein eigenes Risiko aus


----------



## Julies (18. August 2008)

Bonez am 18.08.2008 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.) Neue Potraits in deinem BG2 Verzeichnis im entsprechenden Ordner speichern.
> 
> Beispiel: "C:\Baldur2\portraits"
> 
> ...



okay dankeschöön ) werd ich dann mal ausprobieren!

ok, ich habs jetzt ausprobiert, aber es funktioniert nicht  Meine heruntergeladenen Bilder werden dort nicht angezeigt. Müsste aber eigentlich gehen. Ich hab die genauen Maße und sie sind im bmp. format...


----------

